# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  cc=ml=iu=mg=mcg ?????

## Billy Boy

Just a brief conversion I know this came up a lot on the old board.

1 cc (cubic centimetre) = 1 ml (milliliter ) these are volume measurements.

A mg measures the dosage of the drug a mg = 1/1000 of a g (gram)

1 mcg (microgram) = 1/1000 milligram

An IU (International Unit) is a measurement of fluid

So:

10cc = 10ml

Take Sust 250mg/ml = 250mg (The strength of the drug or dosage) per ml of fluid.So if you wanted to use 500mg this would require 2ml

If you are not sure always check prior to injecting/swallowing

Be Safe
Billy

----------


## ptbyjason

Good post Billy. That helps a lot of people because I know there were a lot of people on the old board that got confused over this.

----------


## Big Al

Spot on!

BA

----------


## JRMY2711

just asking a question on this billy but doesnt ml mean millliter and mm mean millimeter?

----------


## Billy Boy

Congratulations out of 177 views you are the only one who spotted the deliborate mistake

Ok Ok I screwed up and please forgive me for I have now changed it!!

Billy :Smilie:

----------


## JRMY2711

always here for you man

----------


## Big Al

Ah well good for you!

BA

----------


## Billy Boy

Could someone please excuse my ignorance and tell me how to get a bloody pic on here b,c I can not get the F*****G thing to work

Thanks
Billy

----------


## Big Al

The attach file down the bottom just under options.

In theory anyway!

BA

----------


## Billy Boy

Nah I,ve tried that bro!! Any other ideas??

Billy

----------


## Big Al

PM PtbyJason, he will know!

BA

----------


## The Iron Game

I take it you guys both like Dorian huh?

----------


## Billy Boy

IG who,s Dorian?? ...LOL

He,s English bro what more can I say than that apart from the small matter of being MR O!!

Billy

----------


## dane26

bump. newbie asked a question about this today

----------


## rugger

international unit (IU) 
a unit used to measure the activity (that is, the effect) of many vitamins and drugs. For each substance to which this unit applies, there is an international agreement specifying the biological effect expected with a dose of 1 IU. Other quantities of the substance are then expressed as multiples of this standard. Examples: 1 IU represents 45.5 micrograms of a standard preparation of insulin or 0.6 microgram of a standard preparation of penicillin. Consumers most often see IU's on the labels of vitamin packages: in standard preparations the equivalent of 1 IU is 0.3 microgram (0.0003 mg) for vitamin A, 50 micrograms (0.05 mg) for vitamin C, 25 nanograms (0.000 025 mg) for vitamin D, and 2/3 milligram for vitamin E. Please note: for many substances there is no definite conversion between international units and mass units (such as milligrams). This is because preparations of those substances vary in activity, so that the effect per milligram of one preparation is different from that of another.

----------


## nutz_gtd

Thanks for the information, much needed.
Good post guys

----------


## Rich8888

What is the difference between and IU and USP?

----------


## Exsplosif

Hey guys, Great website, just got a few questions... My first question is what is the conversion or simularities between mg and ml.. I see that ur suppose to take 400mg of deca a week but i hear that u would want to take about 4cc a week of deca. Is this comparing tabs to liquid? Also, Has anyone heard of this new stuff thats being dropped called Niaprone or Neaprone (Not sure of the spelling), Apparently it's not for vetrenary use, just for people? Please drop me a line if u know anything of this stuff.. thanx

----------


## the hulkster

here's a question how many iu's are in a cc/ml? I wonder

----------


## einstein1905

> here's a question how many iu's are in a cc/ml? I wonder


An IU is dependent upon the substance. There is no universal conversion.

----------


## the hulkster

well I'll be ****ed, Well the reason I asked is b/c I got a buddy who has a bunch of iu pins. He wants to start spot inj. and I didn't know if those would work.

----------


## einstein1905

> well I'll be ****ed, Well the reason I asked is b/c I got a buddy who has a bunch of iu pins. He wants to start spot inj. and I didn't know if those would work.


What he got were insulin pins I assume. If they are U=100 pins, then each IU is 10microliters, each 10IU mark is 0.1cc. This is only because they're designed specifically for U-100 insulin, which is made in a standard concentration of 100IU/mL.
So, he can use them, but if it's anything oil-based, it'll be slow.

----------


## the hulkster

I'll tell him to forget it. That means to get 1ml he has to poke 10 times,LOL that's not even worth it.

----------


## einstein1905

> I'll tell him to forget it. That means to get 1ml he has to poke 10 times,LOL that's not even worth it.


No, 1mL is 100IU on a U-100 slin pin.

----------


## beefydragon

so what's the typical GH content per ml? how many IU per ML of the injections? Thanks...  :Hmmmm:

----------


## einstein1905

> so what's the typical GH content per ml? how many IU per ML of the injections? Thanks...


It comes lyophilized ("powder"), so you can reconstitute it in any volume of water you want really. Typically (Jinotropin), you'll have a 10IU vial, and you'll reconstitute in 1mL, so each IU of GH is 0.1cc(mL). If you use a U-100 insulin syringe, each 10IU mark is 0.1cc, so each increment of 10 insulin IUs will represent one IU of GH, if reconstituted as stated above.

----------


## beefydragon

> It comes lyophilized ("powder"), so you can reconstitute it in any volume of water you want really. Typically (Jinotropin), you'll have a 10IU vial, and you'll reconstitute in 1mL, so each IU of GH is 0.1cc(mL). If you use a U-100 insulin syringe, each 10IU mark is 0.1cc, so each increment of 10 insulin IUs will represent one IU of GH, if reconstituted as stated above.


thanks bro... i do recall seeing GH in liquid form that my friends keep in the fridge... is that possible as well? i assume each file probably comes as a single dosage for daily injection? thanks!

----------


## einstein1905

> thanks bro... i do recall seeing GH in liquid form that my friends keep in the fridge... is that possible as well? i assume each file probably comes as a single dosage for daily injection? thanks!



There are some that come already reconstituted (nutropin is one). Most brands come lyophilized and need to be reconstituted, upon doing so, will need to be refridgerated.

----------


## beefydragon

> There are some that come already reconstituted (nutropin is one). Most brands come lyophilized and need to be reconstituted, upon doing so, will need to be refridgerated.


ahh, so it's better to get the power form so it last longer? kewl, i'll keep that in mind... but what kind of liquid should i purchase to reconsitute? di water?

----------


## einstein1905

> ahh, so it's better to get the power form so it last longer? kewl, i'll keep that in mind... but what kind of liquid should i purchase to reconsitute? di water?


Nutropin is really the only brand I can think of that comes in solution anyway. Most GH comes with sterile water in their GH "kits", which are vials of powder and amps of sterile water. You can also buy BW, but it doesn't make any real difference.

----------


## beefydragon

> Nutropin is really the only brand I can think of that comes in solution anyway. Most GH comes with sterile water in their GH "kits", which are vials of powder and amps of sterile water. You can also buy BW, but it doesn't make any real difference.


Great Einstein... Thanks for the clarifications!

----------


## Russ616

> Just a brief conversion I know this came up a lot on the old board.
> 
> 1 cc (cubic centimetre) = 1 ml (milliliter ) these are volume measurements.
> 
> A mg measures the dosage of the drug a mg = 1/1000 of a g (gram)
> 
> 1 mcg (microgram) = 1/1000 milligram
> 
> An IU (International Unit) is a measurement of fluid
> ...


I have so many people ask me this question. Good educational post.. BUMP

----------


## Russ616

I going to have to bump this thread again, I see these questions coming up alot... BUMP!

----------


## Skaneurysm

Very Knowledgeable, thread with lots of great followups, Thanks guys

BTW, being a newbie, what is a bump?? And how do i do it if it is more than an expression?

----------


## einstein1905

> BTW, being a newbie, what is a bump?? And how do i do it if it is more than an expression?


You just did your first bump w/o even knowing it....congrats.

Just a simple post to get a thread to the top of the page.

----------


## Tryin2getHUGE

Good post Billy......... I KNOW this helped a lot of people

----------


## Tryin2getHUGE

bump

----------


## Steroids101

How many ml's per oz????

----------


## Mr. Wonderful

I just received some gear from a unnamed website. Here is my question 

Are the 2ml Nandrolone Decoanoate from Norma Hellas supposed tobe half full? If so is 1ml equal to 100mg?

Thanks, your answers will really help a novice. I have learned so much from this site.

Mr. Wonderful
(One of my teachers gave me that nickname)

----------


## Mr. Wonderful

Being a newbie, I did not see that this is not where to post questions, I will post my question in the right place.

----------


## BuildaBeast

Great post man helps out alot of us Newbbie's  :Smilie: .

----------


## admiss

> Just a brief conversion I know this came up a lot on the old board.
> 
> 1 cc (cubic centimetre) = 1 ml (milliliter ) these are volume measurements.
> 
> A mg measures the dosage of the drug a mg = 1/1000 of a g (gram)
> 
> 1 mcg (microgram) = 1/1000 milligram
> 
> An IU (International Unit) is a measurement of fluid
> ...


 Finally, a well posted, and much needed, simple breakdown for us newbies. Thanks Billy Boy

----------


## jo150

thanks and bump!

----------


## BuildaBeast

I vote for a sticky !!!!!

 :Smilie:

----------


## sinista63

an IU is not a measurement of fluid. it is a measurement of biological activity for a given weight.

----------


## sinista63

oh... i just realized that there was more to this thread and that someone has already raised that point. and just realized how old this thread was. oh well...

----------


## wan2morph

So let's see. If 1ml=1cc and there are 2ml in a 30iu bottle of Nutropin (also 10mg) then if a desired dose is 3iu, that would mean .2cc (2 tenths of a cc) of nutropin for 3iu, no ?
Does a 'sulin pin measure in tenths of a cc ?

Thanks

----------


## vdigital

mr wonderful how r u doin i am 285lbs and 5'8 i have gh and i need to know how much to take in ml if could help that would be great and it is the blue top ones with the letters nd on the boxes let me know if thats good to pls

----------


## Kale

> mr wonderful how r u doin i am 285lbs and 5'8 i have gh and i need to know how much to take in ml if could help that would be great and it is the blue top ones with the letters nd on the boxes let me know if thats good to pls


Dude you wont get an answer here. Go here http://forums.steroid.com/forumdispl...sprune=-1&f=75 start a New Thread and ask the question there

----------


## vdigital

how much should i take of gh in ml if i am 5'8 285

----------


## lovbyts

If it is prescribed by your doctor for now take what he recommends, 1iu a day. READ the diet section, learn it, love it, live it. You will see more gains from a proper diet (if you haven't read it you don't know) than you will from anything else. NOTHING you can take will help you if you don't eat right (READ the diet section). If you can not get down to a decent weight by eating right and exercising, then go have your stomach stapled and Lipo. I'm not trying to be mean and I'm sure everyone will tell you here you dont need aas or HGH/peptides, they wont help until you get healthy.

BTW, you might want to start your own thread.

----------


## Big

> mr wonderful how r u doin i am 285lbs and 5'8 i have gh and i need to know how much to take in ml if could help that would be great and it is the blue top ones with the letters nd on the boxes let me know if thats good to pls


You're asking a question to a member who hasn't logged in since June 30, 2004. I think you should wait for him to answer you, patience is a virtue.

----------


## vdigital

well i have the gh that has a blue top with the box being white with the letters nd on it i just wanna know how i should take it in ml and i am eating right i am on a protein diet i eat chicken steak green beans sweat potato i work construction and i walk over a mile a day if u could help i would appreciate thanks

----------

